# couple of questions



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Breeding season is going well with my frillbacks, love this pair of mine, they hav soo many awesome genes, and their kids have come out a rainbow of different things, when i cross some back to their parents next year that family can hav even more colors. And not your average frillback colors either. My loft currently has almonds (classic, blue/black), red velvets, ressesive yellow, and kites with blue under. But with some crossing back and more from the current parents i can also get ressesive reds, blues (not grizzled), silvers (not grizzled either), ash-yellow, and possibly lavenders, blacks, and duns. Not to mention and can get crests by crossing back the kids to parents. I would lov to start the breed with having crests in otyer colors instead of whites N sheilds.
Okay so this is my question, what does a normal silver look like with t-pattern (thats what the future silver will be) can someone show me a pic? Also, has ive heard a classic almond has one copy of ressesive red and kite... Whats sort of kite? Like whats the color under it? I hav blue kites with a ressesive red gene, im planning to breed her back with her almond dad to get pretty classics


----------

